# FS: acans and zoas/paly



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, I have some frags for sale.
*I'm going to J&l on Wednesday evening, will bring frags*.

#1. Acans - 4 heads $20 each *Only one left*


















#4. Pink Palys - I have 2 frags $10 each. 









#5. Pink Palys - $15 *Pending*










#6. Purple Denim - $25 *Pending* 









#7. Purple Denim -$25









#8. blue center zoas - small frag $15 and large(22 heads) for $20 *Pending*
pic of small frag:









#9. Dragon eye zoas. 3 frags - 7-8 heads $20 each. *Pending*
Photo of the colony:









#8. Candy apple red - 3 heads - $20 *Pending*









Thank you.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pm sent for #8. Candy apple red - 3 heads - $20


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM ......................... Sent


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Are u selling the dragon eye colony? Or are u willing to frag me a mini colony about 15-20 heads


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

id pay for mini colony of dragon eye


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooo me too! I'd pay for a mini colony too!


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

No, I can't frag so many from my colony. It's not big enough .
Thanks.


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you selling the colony?


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

No, just frags from the colony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

u going to jl king ed or ipu any time soon ?


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Today to JL, and maybe Friday, Saturday to King ed .


----------

